

Meet Flock, a Fun and Casual Way to Make Plans - mburshteyn1
https://medium.com/p/4e667ad7a098

======
ameswarb
Why is iPhone exclusivity still a Thing? With Android holding 70.4% of the
current smartphone marketshare to iOS's 17.8%, it's ridiculous to launch a
startup and ignore that large of a potential userbase.

Not only that, an app such as this is only going to truly be successful with
the network effect. By shunning so many users you're basically guaranteeing
that that will never happen.

~~~
bratsche
You've got to start somewhere. And it seems like it makes sense to release the
first one you finish so you can get some early feedback.

Trying to hold out releasing anything until you can do everything you want?
Recipe for never releasing anything.

------
bratsche
Congrats on the release of your app! Looks cool. :)

------
JSRosenfield
This looks great. Can't wait for Android app.

